# Looking for a very soft brush



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

As the titles please need a soft brush for cleaning around badges, window trims etc when washing the car that will not scratch the paintwork any recommendations please.
I have the AF Hog Hair brushes but think they may be too coarse.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Detail factory brush is the softest out there


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Polish Angel have some for 'interior' usage (You can use them outside... That's fine.) that are basically rebranded makeup brushes. Very fine, very soft indeed... In fact, you could have a look into makeup brushes for this application; might widen your options, a bit. 

Hope this helps... 

- Steampunk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking for one similar to this at 13:28 in this video if possible


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

camerashy said:


> Looking for one similar to this at 13:28 in this video if possible


That is a detail factory brush, in black. 
https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/detail-factory

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Or get yourself one direct from the manufacturer: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32965188205.html


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use a make up brush, ever so soft and don't cost a fortune.


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Yep - a large powder brush will do the job fine


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Detail Factory are the softest for sure for detailing purpose


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

WHIZZER said:


> Detail Factory are the softest for sure for detailing purpose


Wrong. Powder/makeup brushes are far softer however a small amount of rigidity is necessary for efficient cleaning. The Detail Factory brushes are a good balance.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

WristyManchego said:


> Wrong. Powder/makeup brushes are far softer however a small amount of rigidity is necessary for efficient cleaning. The Detail Factory brushes are a good balance.


If you say so :thumb:


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

WHIZZER said:


> If you say so :thumb:


Thanks mate. Gracious.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I use a makeup brush for all internal work, they are great for sat nav screens vents and other car nooks and crannies. Some of the prices on specific detailing brushes are eye watering.

Harry


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

WristyManchego said:


> Or get yourself one direct from the manufacturer: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bxlo0ZoM


Link doesn't work for me.


----------



## ARTB1400 (Mar 31, 2016)

Work Stuff Albino - very soft but sametime enough backbone for cleaning job


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

sm81 said:


> Link doesn't work for me.


Fixed: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32965188205.html


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I bought some chalk brushes from ALDI last year (they came in 3 sizes) and are super soft, but rigid enough when needed.


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

ARTB1400 said:


> Work Stuff Albino - very soft but sametime enough backbone for cleaning job


Are these any good for cleaning up badges?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

WristyManchego said:


> Or get yourself one direct from the manufacturer: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32965188205.html


These are different/copies; Jon covered this on the Forensic Detailing Channel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

wish wash said:


> Detail factory brush is the softest out there


Totally agree. I got this set from https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/products/detail-factory-ultra-soft-detailing-brush-set and use the larger one for the exterior (badges, door shuts etc) and the smaller one is ideal for the interior, especially around the dashboard.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

tosh said:


> These are different/copies; Jon covered this on the Forensic Detailing Channel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have both Alis and factory's. and I can't see or feel any difference


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

tosh said:


> These are different/copies; Jon covered this on the Forensic Detailing Channel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Jon is one of the most thorough and thoughtful reviewers however he missed the mark entirely on this one.

Chinese made products are not knockoffs by default, China still happens to make a huge majority of the worlds products and are major manufacturers for some of the most well known.

Within the realms of product development you're always on the look out for suppliers with products that meet your needs or can be modified to do so.

This is the case with the detail factory brush, it hasn't been designed from the ground up by a local company, it's been purchased from a Chinese manufacturer with slight modifications.

I'm all for supporting local design, ideas and products where original thought and development have gone into making something unique. But in this case DF have bought off the shelf; It's a brush.

References:
- have both the DF and Ali brushes and they're identical besides the texture of the grip scallop
- have worked with brands in product development


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Bug Sponge said:


> Are these any good for cleaning up badges?


The Work Stuff Albino are my go to brushes for around badges and bits :thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Deje said:


> I have both Alis and factory's. and I can't see or feel any difference


Cool, I've ordered some of the aliexpress items anyway to go in my b-kit and for friends.

I think Jon was going a bit far about DF 'developing' their own brush, but I get the gist of his idea. When DF launched those brushes, they did make my eyes water with the price (as I wanted all the different colours and sizes). But they are a step up from the Dodo Juice and Valet Pro brushes I have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

Some of the knock offs on flea bay at around 20 quid from uk seller. Guess someone's bought a load to make a buck or 2. If I was paying that much I would buy the right thing even if they are similar.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I have my knock off detailing factory brushes

They are absolutely not the same as the originals; they look similar but feel cheaper in every respect. 

But, once they’re wet and being used to clean wheels, door shuts and badges, they seem to work the same. A tiny bit softer than the originals when wet, which doesn’t help. No idea how long they’re going to last, but will see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I ordered a super soft brush from Ali express for a little over £3. Arrived in detailing factory packaging. Really happy with it. Ordered 3 more which look exactly the same but came in a plain bag. Happy with them too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Just to offer a slightly different slant on this - the brushes we call "Detailing Brushes" have been around for a decade or more as "component cleaning brushes" available from electronic component suppliers and the like.

They look exactly the same and usually offer some bigger ,stiffer, boar hair brushes and some smaller, softer artificial hair / nylon brushes.

Now they are all called "Car Detailing Brushes" on ebay and the like, but they are exactly the same product - i bought a set from RS components about 15 years back which are still in my toolkit and they are exactly the same as the car detailing ones i bought subsequently ( except they are a dull brown plastic handle !!)


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Prefix any product with “detailing” any you can triple the price. Never understood the price some people will pay for a bucket when they are 98p at B&Q. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Also ... if the brush you have is too soft and wavy for cleaning stubborn stuff, you can try using the old shaving / barbers trick of pinch holding the brush by the bristle cluster instead of the handle to make it temporarily stiffer ( used for whipping up a shaving lather or working it into stuubble ) and then hold it by the handle again as intended when you want it all nice n soft again.

Just a thought.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Bought a cheap pack of make up style soft brushed from fleabay

Look and feel really soft great for interior dry wiping... However dreadfull when wet as career to soft to offer and cleaning power on outside badges ect.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

My aliexpress detailing factory copies died today - all the bristles fell out after being used with a wheel cleaner. Have used this wheel cleaner before about 10 times, but this time the brush failed.


----------

